# HAMRADIO MARKET > ซื้อ-ขาย วิทยุสื่อสารและอุปกรณ์ >  วิทยุสื่อสารมีคุณภาพราคาประหยัด STANDARD มีทะเบียน ย่านวิทยุสมัครเล่น, CB 245, ราชการ (ปลีก-ส่ง)

## Import

วิทยุสื่อสาร STANDARD มีหลายรุ่น มีทะเบียนทุกรุ่น เลื่อนลงด้านล่างเพื่อเลือกใช้งานตามความเหมาะสมครับ

★★★ *เครื่องมีทะเบียนทุกรุ่นมั่นใจในคุณภาพและมาตรฐานผ่านการตรวจสอบจาก กสทช. ซื้อไปใช้งานสบายใจไม่ต้องหลบซ่อน* ★★★
สำหรับร้านค้าเริ่มตั้งแต่ 10 ตัวขึ้นไป ราคาพิเศษ คลิกที่นี่ PM ถึงผม หรือ โทรมานะครับ 

เครื่องทะเบียนสมัครเล่น ความถี่ 144-146 MHz
เครื่องทะเบียนราชการ ความถี่ 136-174 MHz

*STANDARD C-200* เครื่องย่าน 245 MHz มีทะเบียนถูกต้องตามกฎหมาย แต่ไม่ต้องนำไปจดเพราะเครื่องมีกำลังส่งไม่เกิน 0.5 วัตต์ ซึ่งได้รับการยกเว้นไม่ต้องขอใบอนุญาต เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100% กำลังส่ง 0.5 วัตต์ ฟังวิทยุ FM ได้, ฯลฯ ตัวเครื่องรับประกัน 1 ปี แบตเตอรี่และอุปกรณ์ชาร์จรับประกัน 6 เดือน

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* ตัวเครื่อง, แบตเตอรี่, แท่นชาร์จ, คลิปหลัง, เสายาง, คู่มือ

*รูปภาพ STANDARD C-200*



*ราคา :* 1,900 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 



-------------------------------


*STANDARD E-240* และ *STANDARD E-280* เครื่องย่าน 144 และ 245 MHz สามารถนำไปจดทะเบียนได้ เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100% กำลังส่ง 5 วัตต์ เป็นเครื่องมีทะเบียนราคาประหยัดมีอุปกรณ์ต่างๆที่ให้มาในกล่องครบครัน ใช้งานง่าย ตัวเครื่องรับประกัน 1 ปี แบตเตอรี่และอุปกรณ์ชาร์จรับประกัน 6 เดือน (E-240 เปิด-ปิดแบนด์หน้าเครื่องได้)

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* ตัวเครื่อง, แบตเตอรี่, แท่นชาร์จ, เสาชัก, เสายาง, ไมโครโฟนนอกแบบสมอลทอล์ค, คู่มือ

*รูปภาพ STANDARD E-240 และ E-280*



*ราคา :* 2,200 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 



-------------------------------


*STANDARD E-320* และ *STANDARD E-350* เครื่องย่าน 144 และ 245 MHz สามารถนำไปจดทะเบียนได้ เป็นเครื่องใหม่ 100% กำลังส่ง 5 วัตต์ ใช้งานง่าย ลูกเล่นฟังก์ชั่นต่างๆก็มากมาย คุ้มค่าคุ้มราคาจริงๆ แสดงช่องใช้งานได้ 2 ความถี่, ฟังวิทยุ FM ได้, หน้าจอเปลื่ยนสีได้ 3 สี ฯลฯ ตัวเครื่องรับประกัน 1 ปี แบตเตอรี่และอุปกรณ์ชาร์จรับประกัน 6 เดือน (E-320 เปิด-ปิดแบนด์หน้าเครื่องได้)

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* ตัวเครื่อง, แบตเตอรี่, แท่นชาร์จ, เสายาง, เสาชัก, คลิปหลัง, สายคล้องมือ, คู่มือ

*รูปภาพ STANDARD E-320* และ *STANDARD E-350*



*E-320 ราคา :* 3,200 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ
*E-350 ราคา :* 2,900 บาท

ออฟชั่น : 
- เซฟเวอร์ต่อไฟ DC จากแหล่งจ่ายไฟภายนอก ราคา 450 บาท
- แบตสำรอง ราคา 550 บาท
- ซองหนัง ราคา 100 บาท

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 



-------------------------------


*STANDARD SL-45* เป็นเครื่องความถี่ราชการ 136-174 MHz มีทะเบียนถูกต้องตามกฎหมาย หน่วยงานราชการสามารถนำไปจดทะเบียนได้ เครื่องแข็งแรงทนทานคุ้มค่าคุ้มราคา ตัวเครื่องรับประกัน 1 ปี แบตเตอรี่และอุปกรณ์ชาร์จรับประกัน 6 เดือน

*สิ่งที่ท่านจะได้รับ :* ตัวเครื่อง, แบตเตอรี่, แท่นชาร์จ, เสายาง, คลิปหลัง, คู่มือ

*รูปภาพ STANDARD SL-45*



*ราคา :* 5,800 บาท สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทรมานะครับ

*วิธีการรับสินค้า :* EMS ทั่วประเทศ

จัดส่งได้ภายใน 1 ถึง 2 วัน หลังจากได้รับยืนยันการชำระเงิน

*สนใจรายละเอียดเพิ่มเติมโทร :* 




*STANDARD C-200*
ส่งคุณ สุรชัย (สมุทรสาคร) EMS = EJ400200572TH  วันที่ 22/11/55 (จำนวน 4 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ วิโรจน์ (พิษณุโลก) EMS = EK419648844TH  วันที่ 08/01/57 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ปิยทัศน์ (มีนบุรี) EMS = EK637888149TH  วันที่ 07/02/57 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ วิโรจน์ (พิษณุโลก) EMS = EK603921000TH  วันที่ 11/03/57 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง) 

*STANDARD E-240 และ E-280*
ส่งคุณ สังคม (ภูเก็ต) หมายเลข EMS = EH747196692TH  วันที่ 03/08/54 (จำนวน 6 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ณัฐกุล (ราชบุรี) หมายเลข EMS = EI015238202TH  วันที่ 01/09/54
ส่งคุณ เอกพล (เพชรบูรณ์) EMS = EI015273836TH  วันที่ 19/09/54
ส่งคุณ วรรณิภา (นครสวรรค์) EMS = EI536303024TH  วันที่ 10/10/54
ส่งคุณ ชัยฤทธิ์ (ทุ่งสง) EMS = EI536318125TH  วันที่ 25/10/54
ส่งคุณ ปัญญา (แพร่) EMS = EI536330930TH  วันที่ 03/11/54
ส่งคุณ ดำรงค์ (ศรีนคร) EMS = EI373888979TH  วันที่ 10/11/54
ส่งคุณ เสถียร (ท้ายเหมือง) EMS = EH244052611TH  วันที่ 21/11/54
ส่งคุณ สมภพ (ศรีสะเกษ) EMS = EI536393965TH  วันที่ 07/12/54
ส่งคุณ ชัยณรงค์ (พิษณุโลก) EMS = EI536221413TH  วันที่ 21/12/54
ส่งคุณ จรัญ (พระโขนง) EMS = EI536239414TH  วันที่ 09/01/55 
ส่งคุณ พันยศ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EI536298412TH  วันที่ 03/02/55 
ส่งคุณ ส.ต.ท.เอกภพ (นาประดู่) EMS = EI761289642TH  วันที่ 08/02/55
ส่งคุณ ชัยฤทธิ์ (กุดจิก) EMS = EI761282635TH  วันที่ 15/02/55
ส่งคุณ ภัสส์ศา (ประโคนชัย) EMS = EI761208992TH  วันที่ 19/03/55 (E-280 จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ พันยศ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EI881453703TH  วันที่ 04/04/55 (จำนวน 6 เครื่อง+แบต 1 ก้อน)
ส่งคุณ Garn (ดุสิต) EMS = EI960276912TH  วันที่ 02/05/55
ส่งคุณ ธีรศักดิ์ (มวกเหล็ก) EMS = EJ193529008TH  วันที่ 16/08/55
ส่งคุณ สมชาย (คลองขลุง) EMS = EJ193623272TH  วันที่ 21/08/55 (E-240 กับ E-280 อย่างละ 1 เครื่อง) 
ส่งคุณ อิสรพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EJ193733825TH  วันที่ 07/09/55 (ซองหนังส่งตามหลังตัวเครื่องที่ส่งไปทางบริษัทขนส่งไปก่อนหน้าจำนวน 49 ชุด)
ส่งคุณ ธนากร (หนองเรือ) EMS = EJ400358624TH  วันที่ 05/11/55 (E-280)
ส่งคุณ อิสรพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EJ400373459TH  วันที่ 08/11/55
ส่งคุณ บุรินทร์ (จัตุรัส) EMS = EJ400395220TH  วันที่ 21/11/55
ส่งคุณ อิสรพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EJ889346594TH  วันที่ 09/04/56
ส่งคุณ สุรศักดิ์ (ถลาง) EMS = EJ889494125TH  วันที่ 02/07/56 (E-280)
ส่งคุณ ไพรัตน์ (สุราษฎร์ธานี) EMS = EJ889535108TH  วันที่ 26/07/56 (E-280)
ส่ง CTV (ชะอวด) EMS = EJ915370276TH  วันที่ 27/07/56 (E-280 จำนวน 5 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ รณชัย (หลักสี่) EMS = EK637043195TH  วันที่ 12/11/56 (E-280)
ส่งคุณ นิติกร (ปากเกร็ด) EMS = EK637306767TH  วันที่ 20/11/56
ส่งคุณ วิสุทธิ์ (คลองจั่น) EMS = EK351744394TH  วันที่ 16/01/57 (E-280 จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ อิสระพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EK489526272TH  วันที่ 06/02/57
ส่งคุณ นภารัตน์ (บางแสน) EMS = EK490135645TH  วันที่ 27/02/57
ส่งคุณ ปริญญา (จันทบุรี) EMS = EK489152218TH  วันที่ 12/03/57 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ถาวร (สำโรงทาบ) EMS = EK489162382TH  วันที่ 18/03/57
ส่งคุณ สมพิศ (แม่สาย) EMS = EK489383145TH  วันที่ 21/03/57 (E-280)
ส่งคุณ พลทหารอภิเดช (เชียงคำ) EMS = EN700673394TH  วันที่ 12/12/57 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ สุวัฒน์ (บุรีรัมย์) EMS = EN700675934TH  วันที่ 15/12/57 (จำนวน 4 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ปุญญพัฒน์ (ไทรน้อย) EMS = EL551586858TH  วันที่ 14/01/58
ส่งคุณ ถาวร (ตาก) EMS = EL817404743TH  วันที่ 20/04/58
ส่งคุณ อิสรพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EN115905297TH  วันที่ 20/05/58 (แบตพร้อมคลิปหลัง 2 ชุด)
ส่งคุณ อิสรพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EN506006084TH  วันที่ 14/07/58 (แบตพร้อมคลิปหลัง)
ส่งคุณ สุกิจ (พัทยา) EMS = EN507602128TH  วันที่ 14/08/58
ส่งคุณ กฤษฎา (หนองสองห้อง) EMS = EP871395820TH  วันที่ 13/06/59 (E-280 จำนวน 3 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงษ์ (แม่สาย) EMS = EP913274714TH  วันที่ 27/10/59 (E-280 จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงษ์ (แม่สาย) EMS = ER734604013TH  วันที่ 03/03/60 (E-280 จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ บรรจง (นาแก) EMS = ET055863411TH  วันที่ 16/06/60 (E-240 จำนวน 5 เครื่อง)  

*STANDARD E-320 และ STANDARD E-350*
ส่งคุณ กาญจน์ (นครปฐม) EMS = EI015352560TH  วันที่ 29/05/55
ส่งคุณ ไพโรจน์ (เซกา) EMS = EJ193415059TH  วันที่ 17/07/55
ส่งคุณ สรศักดิ์ (แพร่) EMS = EJ400116322TH  วันที่ 09/08/55
ส่งคุณ สมยศ (บางสะพาน) EMS = EJ193069289TH  วันที่ 29/08/55 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ ชยกร (ร้อยเอ็ด) EMS = EJ400374746TH  วันที่ 10/11/55
ส่งคุณ ชยกร (ร้อยเอ็ด) EMS = EJ400200569TH  วันที่ 22/11/55 (คลิปล็อคแบต)
ส่งคุณ จ.ส.อ.วินัย (ราชบุรี) EMS = EJ400244729TH  วันที่ 18/12/55 (เครื่อง+เซฟเวอร์)
ส่งคุณ ธงไชย (สมุทรปราการ) EMS = EI960884325TH  วันที่ 07/01/56 (E-350)
ส่งคุณ สุทัศน์ (ท่าแซะ) EMS = EJ485632001TH  วันที่ 19/03/56 (E-350)
ส่งคุณ ชลธี (หล่มสัก) EMS = EJ486161167TH  วันที่ 10/04/56
ส่งคุณ ภีระสิทธิ์ (ฝาง) EMS = EJ889439438TH  วันที่ 06/06/56
ส่งคุณ สมบูรณ์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK262665054TH  วันที่ 17/09/56
ส่งคุณ นราธิป (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK637909436TH  วันที่ 31/10/56
ส่งคุณ พงษ์เทพ (หัวหิน) EMS = EK637921349TH  วันที่ 11/11/56
ส่งคุณ ประวัติ (สว่างอารมณ์) EMS = EK637654492TH  วันที่ 02/01/57
ส่งคุณ สถาพร (นครสวรรค์) EMS = EK489330681TH  วันที่ 29/01/57
ส่งคุณ ปิยทัศน์ (มีนบุรี) EMS = EK637888149TH  วันที่ 07/02/57
ส่งคุณ สมพิศ (แม่สาย) EMS = EK489935419TH  วันที่ 11/03/57 (E-350 จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ อนุสรณ์ (พระโขนง) EMS = EK489152221TH  วันที่ 12/03/57
ส่งคุณ สมพิศ (แม่สาย) EMS = EK489383145TH  วันที่ 21/03/57
ส่งคุณ ยศยา (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EL087422755TH  วันที่ 30/05/57
ส่งคุณ นราศักดิ์ (ย่านตาขาว) EMS = EL087390576TH  วันที่ 15/07/57 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ รัฐ (เดชอุดม) EMS = EL314435495TH  วันที่ 02/09/57 (เครื่อง+เซฟเวอร์)
ส่งคุณ ยุทธนา (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EN689443803TH  วันที่ 23/01/58
ส่งคุณ ชินดิศ (ลำพูน) EMS = EN435330309TH  วันที่ 07/08/58 (เครื่อง+เซฟเวอร์)
ส่งคุณ อุดร (ระยอง) EMS = ER336909604TH  วันที่ 04/04/60 



*ป.ล. ท่านที่สนใจสินค้ารุ่นอื่นๆ นอกเหนือจากที่นำมาลงไว้ ติดต่อเข้ามาได้นะครับ*

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภีระสิทธิ์ (ฝาง) EMS = EJ889439438TH  วันที่ 06/06/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุรศักดิ์ (ถลาง) EMS = EJ889494125TH  วันที่ 02/07/56 (E-280)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ไพรัตน์ (สุราษฎร์ธานี) EMS = EJ889535108TH  วันที่ 26/07/56 (E-280)

----------


## Import

ส่ง CTV (ชะอวด) EMS = EJ915370276TH  วันที่ 27/07/56 (E-280 จำนวน 5 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมบูรณ์ (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK262665054TH  วันที่ 17/09/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นราธิป (เชียงใหม่) EMS = EK637909436TH  วันที่ 31/10/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พงษ์เทพ (หัวหิน) EMS = EK637921349TH วันที่ 11/11/56

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ รณชัย (หลักสี่) EMS = EK637043195TH  วันที่ 12/11/56 (E-280)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นิติกร (ปากเกร็ด) EMS = EK637306767TH  วันที่ 20/11/56

----------


## hs8kxk

ส่งคุณ นิติกร (ปากเกร็ด) EMS = EK637306767TH วันที่ 20/11/56

ได้รับสินค้าแล้วครับ ส่งเร็วมาก ขอชมเชยครับ

----------


## Import

> ส่งคุณ นิติกร (ปากเกร็ด) EMS = EK637306767TH วันที่ 20/11/56
> 
> ได้รับสินค้าแล้วครับ ส่งเร็วมาก ขอชมเชยครับ


ขอบคุณมากครับ โอกาสหน้าอุดหนุนใหม่นะครับ

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ประวัติ (สว่างอารมณ์) EMS = EK637654492TH  วันที่ 02/01/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิโรจน์ (พิษณุโลก) EMS = EK419648844TH  วันที่ 08/01/57 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิสุทธิ์ (คลองจั่น) EMS = EK351744394TH  วันที่ 16/01/57 (E-280 จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปิยทัศน์ (มีนบุรี) EMS = EK637888149TH  วันที่ 07/02/57 (E-320 และ C-200 จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นภารัตน์ (บางแสน) EMS = EK490135645TH  วันที่ 27/02/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ วิโรจน์ (พิษณุโลก) EMS = EK603921000TH  วันที่ 11/03/57 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมพิศ (แม่สาย) EMS = EK489935419TH  วันที่ 11/03/57 (E-350 จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปริญญา (จันทบุรี) EMS = EK489152218TH  วันที่ 12/03/57 (E-240 จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)
ส่งคุณ อนุสรณ์ (พระโขนง) EMS = EK489152221TH  วันที่ 12/03/57 (E-320)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ถาวร (สำโรงทาบ) EMS = EK489162382TH  วันที่ 18/03/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สมพิศ (แม่สาย) EMS = EK489383145TH  วันที่ 21/03/57 (E-280 และ E-320)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ยศยา (ภูเก็ต) EMS = EL087422755TH  วันที่ 30/05/57

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ นราศักดิ์ (ย่านตาขาว) EMS = EL087390576TH  วันที่ 15/07/57 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ รัฐ (เดชอุดม) EMS = EL314435495TH  วันที่ 02/09/57 (เครื่อง+เซฟเวอร์)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ พลทหารอภิเดช (เชียงคำ) EMS = EN700673394TH  วันที่ 12/12/57 (จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุวัฒน์ (บุรีรัมย์) EMS = EN700675934TH  วันที่ 15/12/57 (จำนวน 4 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ปุญญพัฒน์ (ไทรน้อย) EMS = EL551586858TH  วันที่ 14/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ยุทธนา (บางขุนเทียน) EMS = EN689443803TH  วันที่ 23/01/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ถาวร (ตาก) EMS = EL817404743TH  วันที่ 20/04/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อิสรพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EN115905297TH  วันที่ 20/05/58 (แบตพร้อมคลิปหลัง 2 ชุด)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อิสรพงษ์ (ขุนยวม) EMS = EN506006084TH  วันที่ 14/07/58 (แบตพร้อมคลิปหลัง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ชินดิศ (ลำพูน) EMS = EN435330309TH  วันที่ 07/08/58 (เครื่อง+เซฟเวอร์)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ สุกิจ (พัทยา) EMS = EN507602128TH  วันที่ 14/08/58

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ กฤษฎา (หนองสองห้อง) EMS = EP871395820TH  วันที่ 13/06/59 (E-280 จำนวน 3 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงษ์ (แม่สาย) EMS = EP913274714TH  วันที่ 27/10/59 (E-280 จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ ภาณุพงษ์ (แม่สาย) EMS = ER734604013TH  วันที่ 03/03/60 (E-280 จำนวน 2 เครื่อง)

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ อุดร (ระยอง) EMS = ER336909604TH  วันที่ 04/04/60

----------


## Import

ส่งคุณ บรรจง (นาแก) EMS = ET055863411TH  วันที่ 16/06/60 (E-240 จำนวน 5 เครื่อง)

----------

